# "Fake" crying! What to do?



## baby*by*the*sea (Sep 8, 2005)

Lately my 14 month old DD has been fake crying. She will look at us and start to "cry" and then pause and wait for a reaction. At first I had thought that something was really wrong, I would rush to comfort her and tell her everything was o.k., now I am starting to pick up on these fake cries more and more and I don't know how to handel them. She tried this with her dad this weekend, she started "crying" he went to her, then she started laughing. I don't want to send the message that tricking us is o.k. But I don't want to ignore the fact that she may be really upset. I am hoping that you seasoned mamas can help me out.
















TIA


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about the idea that she's "tricking" you. I mean, she's playing, not trying to swindle you out of money.







When she cries, I'd ask her if she's okay and check to see if anything's wrong. If she laughs, I would laugh with her, ask, "Are you fooling me?" and then probably try a little "boo-hoo"ing myself. She just wants to have a fun interaction, so I wouldn't stress about it. Enjoy her emerging sense of pretend and humor!


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

Isn't it neat to watch them figure out how they can influence their surroundings? :LOL DD does this too, from time to time; when she starts we usually say "Really? And then what did you do?" - she completely forgets what she was doing, and starts to do something else again! Of course, ymmv


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

jessica, i have answered all my dd's cries - whether fake or not, even at 3 and never felt i was 'spoiling' (or whatever word u want to use here) her. i reacted differently to fake cries. i would joke along. and if she didnt respond well then i knew oh boy this is real.

wait till u get to false boo boos. i love that stage.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

: we're in the fake boo boo stage now :LOL too funny! dd went through a fake crying stage for a while. i agree it's all part of figuring out how to influence their environment.


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

We've moved beyond the fake crying. Now we're at the fake choking stage. I think I preferred the crying. DS is 3 now.

Kathi


----------



## baby*by*the*sea (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks ladies. I am making a mountain out of a mole hill aren't I?








Can't wait for all the other fake stuff to come!


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

My 14 month old is doing this too. Sometimes he does it for the reaction, almost like a joke, and sometimes it is a brief expression of displeasure. I find it so odd, because my DD never did this sort of thing- she had only one cry- it was demanding and urgent (and used often). I find it a bit funny that he uses this “fake” cry as a sign of displeasure. I actually think it is pretty sophisticated- he really wants to communicate something and uses the best tools that he has available. He registers his complaint, then moves on.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

I hope dd doesn't have a fake choking stage. ugh.

DD does do fake crying. What amuses me the most about it is that she first scouts out an appropriate place to do it in the room so that we can see and she has enough space. Then she throws herself on the ground or buries her head in the couch and starts crying. Looks up occasionally to make sure we're watching. You can't help but laugh which fortunately usually makes her laugh as well.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

When Bleuet fake cried it was an expression of mild displeasure, like "Mom, can't you see I'm crying? Better get with the program!" When fake coked/coughed, it was more along the lines of "Heheh -- look at me, I'm choking, isn't that hilarious?". It was.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

we have the fake booboo stage right now.

I have a broken pinky toe. And DD is saying how she has a broken hand, a broken toe, a broken foot...

I just go "you silly, if your hand *or whatever* Is broken, it would be as purple as mommy's toe!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

DS is 21 months and he fake cries, but it's more of a production just for fun. He puts his hands over his face and pretends to cry, then he laughs, then pretends to cry etc. When he does this I just pretend to cry as well. We both think it is rather funny. It is even more fun when daddy joins in as well.


----------

